# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارة مطلية بالذهب في شوارع ابوظبي

## ليال

صور لسيارة مطلية من الذهب بشوارع ابوظبي



سيارة C فئة AMG

----------


## ajluni top

ما شاء الله

الفلوس وايد هني :Db465236ff:

----------


## coconut

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

روووووووووووووووعة
المال الكثير بساوي كلشي

----------


## مدحت

ما شاء الله :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الولهان

يعمي الي ماله حض لايتعب ولا يشقى همه بمشو بسيارات مطليه ذهب وحنا ابنمشي بكنادر مطليه بويا
شكرا ليال

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاد بطر

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد بطر

----------


## زهرة النرجس

يعم بتجنن بس شغل تحطها وتتفرج عليها 
مش للركبة ............

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

لي :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): رات زيادة بتعمل هيك.....

----------


## Bataineh.88

متل سيارتي الي صافة بره

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

> يعمي الي ماله حض لايتعب ولا يشقى همه بمشو بسيارات مطليه ذهب وحنا ابنمشي بكنادر مطليه بويا
> شكرا ليال


بتهون ياعمي الولهان وان شاء بتصير منهم

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## anoucha

يااااااي شو حلوة بس أشتغل و بعد 90 سنة رح اشتري سيارة بس بالفضة هههههههههههه

----------

